# New immigration rules



## pictou (Jun 9, 2011)

Curious to know if anyone has seen or understood the new immigration rules that were supposed to come into effect in November? Big changes? Easier? Harder? And so forth....


----------



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

By law, Mexican immigration is supposed to implement the new rules by 30 of November. 
Unofficially, it is being rumored that the actual implementation of the new rules will not happen until sometime in 2012. Until then the old regs apply, I guess.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Dongringo is correct; implementation is delayed.


----------



## pictou (Jun 9, 2011)

Cheers...


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

pictou said:


> Curious to know if anyone has seen or understood the new immigration rules that were supposed to come into effect in November? Big changes? Easier? Harder? And so forth....


Hola, from a fellow Duncanite.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Another Visa Question*

I apologize in advance if this question has been asked and answered, but...

What are the differences (in old parlance) in qualifications and restrictions among:
FM2
FM3
Retirista (Retirement Visa)

and as a retiree, which is the one that is preferable to apply for? Where can I find the official answers?

Thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

it is a moot point, as the new, soon to be implemented rules will eliminate any differences. The FM3 and FM2 terminology was eliminated over a year ago, replaced by 'no-inmigrante' and 'inmigrante'. Those will merge early in 2012 to become a 'tarjeta de residencia - residente temporal'. Beyond that, after 4 years, one may apply to become 'residente permanente' and be finished with visa renewals.

The unknown is whether or not a residente permanente may continue to keep a foreign plated car; we think not.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> it is a moot point, as the new, soon to be implemented rules will eliminate any differences. The FM3 and FM2 terminology was eliminated over a year ago, replaced by 'no-inmigrante' and 'inmigrante'. Those will merge early in 2012 to become a 'tarjeta de residencia - residente temporal'. Beyond that, after 4 years, one may apply to become 'residente permanente' and be finished with visa renewals.


I exchanged my FM3 _lucrativa_ this year for a _No Inmigrante_ plastic card. Since this was my 3rd renewal, I wonder what I'll be eligible for next year. When will I be able to become a _residente permanente_?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you remain 'lucrativa', you may not be permitted to retain a foreign plated car; that is still unknown but it isn't permitted on the current inmigrante lucrativa.
You will become a residente permanente, rentista or lucrativa. You might have the option to become residente permanente, so you might want to decide which you want and do the online application and print the paperwork for both. Upon arrival at INM, ask which will be appropriate and give them that application, destroying the other, which will automatically vanish from their online system in 30 days, anyway.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> If you remain 'lucrativa', you may not be permitted to retain a foreign plated car; that is still unknown but it isn't permitted on the current inmigrante lucrativa.
> You will become a residente permanente, rentista or lucrativa. You might have the option to become residente permanente, so you might want to decide which you want and do the online application and print the paperwork for both. Upon arrival at INM, ask which will be appropriate and give them that application, destroying the other, which will automatically vanish from their online system in 30 days, anyway.


I haven't owned a car since 1970, so that is not a concern of mine. You have given me a choice of becoming a _residente permanente_ OR a residente permanente. ?????


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Oops! That I did. Sorry!
Here's the corrected version:


You will become a residente TEMPORAL, rentista or lucrativa. You might have the option to become residente permanente, so you might want to decide which you want and do the online application and print the paperwork for both. Upon arrival at INM, ask which will be appropriate and give them that application, destroying the other, which will automatically vanish from their online system in 30 days, anyway.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Oops! That I did. Sorry!
> Here's the corrected version:
> 
> 
> You will become a residente TEMPORAL, rentista or lucrativa. You might have the option to become residente permanente, so you might want to decide which you want and do the online application and print the paperwork for both. Upon arrival at INM, ask which will be appropriate and give them that application, destroying the other, which will automatically vanish from their online system in 30 days, anyway.


Thanks for the correction! It would be nice to have a choice. A status which would allow me to avoid having to make annual visits to INM would be most welcome.


----------

